# Répétition de la préposition devant des termes coordonnés



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
pourriez-vous m'aider à me faire une idée claire concernant répétition de la préposition ? Je sais que "à" et "de" sont deux préposition qu'on doit répéter, par exemple :
_Je fais confiance *à *mes parents et *à *mes amis._

Mais pour les autres... 
Ex :
_Il est indulgent *envers/avec/pour* les enfants et __?__ les faibles.
Répondez *par *oui ou __?__ non._

Et pourriez-vous penser à d'autres ?

Merci de vos lumières !

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Mauricet

Il est indulgent envers/avec les enfants et les faibles.
Répondez par oui ou par non. Mais je suis surpris par leur courage et leur détermination. Pour la patrie, les sciences et la gloire.

Donc, ça dépend aussi de la conjonction (et/ou) et d'autres éléments encore ...


----------



## arundhati

J'aurais tendance à dire que dans le doute il vaut mieux toujours répéter une préposition. [On peut l'omettre, cependant] c'est parfois naturel, parfois littéraire, mais souvent maladroit.


----------



## itka

Je pense aussi que dans la grande majorité des cas, on répète la préposition et même lorsqu'on ne le fait pas, ce ne serait pas faux de la répéter.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Anna,

Je suis d'accord avec arundhati et itka.  Dans le doute, il vaut mieux répéter.

Tu trouveras sur *cette page* de la BDL des liens vers les règles de répétition (ou non), dans le cas de conjonctions, prépositions, déterminants, etc.


----------



## autap6

Effectivement, *à*, *de*, *en *se répètent généralement devant chaque complément.

Quant aux autres prépositions, on les répète si on veut mieux marquer l'opposition.
Si les compléments sont synonymes ou liés on ne répète pas.

Exemples (Larousse) :
_dans la paix et dans la guerre
dans le calme et la paix_

Autre exemple (Chateaubriand) - compléments liés :
_j'avance à travers les herbes, les orties, les mousses, les lianes et l'épais humus_


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonsoir

Lorsqu'il y a plusieurs verbes après le passé récent, il faut utiliser le "de" pour chacun des verbes ?

Je viens de télécharger et d'écouter la chanson.
Ou encore un exemple plus long :
Je viens de télécharger,d'écouter et de mémoriser la chanson.

Ou faut-il dire :
Je viens de télécharger,écouter et mémoriser la chanson.
?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Michelvar

Bonsoir, 

Les deux solutions sont valables. 

Personnellement, je n'utiliserai la seconde qu'à l'écrit, à l'oral j'aurai tendance à mettre des "de" avant chacun des verbes.


----------



## Mout

à l'oral, je déplacerais meme la chanson :
Je viens de télécharger la chanson, (de) l'écouter et (de) la mémoriser.


----------



## Zingapuro

Le second «pour» est-il nécessaire dans cette construction de phrase?

Pour visualiser les objectifs actuels ou pour les mettre à jour, cliquez sur... 
Pour visualiser les objectifs actuels ou les mettre à jour, cliquez sur...


----------



## lamy08

non, pas nécessaire.
Mais c'est plus clair avec.


----------



## tomaraya

Voici un paragraphe de Proust. 
Le narrateur prend la décision d'aller à Doncières.


Elle (ville de Doncières) n’était pas située tellement loin de Paris que je ne pusse, en descendant du rapide, rentrer, retrouver ma mère et ma grand’mère et coucher dans mon lit. Aussitôt que je l’eus compris, troublé d’un douloureux désir, j’eus trop peu de volonté pour décider de ne pas revenir à Paris et de rester dans la ville ; mais trop peu aussi pour empêcher un employé de porter ma valise jusqu’à un fiacre et pour ne pas prendre, en marchant derrière lui, l’âme dépourvue d’un voyageur qui surveille ses affaires et qu’aucune grand’mère n’attend, pour ne pas monter dans la voiture avec la désinvolture de quelqu’un qui, ayant cessé de penser à ce qu’il veut, a l’air de savoir ce qu’il veut, et ne pas donner au cocher l’adresse du quartier de cavalerie. Je pensais que Saint-Loup viendrait coucher cette nuit-là à l’hôtel où je descendrais afin de me rendre moins angoissant le premier contact avec cette ville inconnue. Un homme de garde alla le chercher, et je l’attendis à la porte du quartier, 

Ici, après trois "pour + infinitif", on voit "et ne pas donner" sans "pour".
Est-ce qu'on peut omettre une préposition après qu'elle soit répétée de cette façon?
Cette construction est grammaticalement correct?


----------



## Micia93

Oui, ça allège la phrase lorsqu'il y a "et" (suite de l'action); du reste, j'aurais même mis "et ne pas prendre" (mais je ne me prends pas pour autant pour Proust!)


----------



## SergueiL

D'accord avec Micia, il n'était pas nécessaire d'attendre la fin de la phrase pour omettre la préposition, cela pouvait parfaitement se faire dès la deuxième occurrence ("et ne pas prendre"). En revanche, dans la troisième, "pour ne pas monter", l'omettre aurait créé le risque que le lecteur perde le fil du raisonnement du narrateur.
PS : un peu en retard mon message...


----------



## Micia93

Tout à fait, il faut effectivement le "pour" (pour ne pas monter), car on passe à un autre sujet.
Malgré cela, difficile de ne pas perdre le fil quand même!


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, on ne passe pas à un autre sujet ; tous les _pour_ dépendent de _trop peu [de volonté]_. C'est juste que les deux propositions relatives intercalaires éloignent suffisamment les termes coordonnés pour préférer répéter la préposition.

À noter qu'il est également préférable d'inclure le deuxième _pour_ afin d'éviter que _ne pas prendre_ soit compris comme un complément de _empêcher un employé de_.


----------



## Micia93

Oui, je voulais dire qu'il y a une virgule avant, et non pas "et".


----------



## Maître Capello

Qu'est-ce que la virgule a à voir là-dedans ?  S'il y avait eu un _et_, le problème aurait été identique…


----------



## Micia93

Désolée, je m'exprime mal. En général, une virgule sépare deux actions différentes tandis que le "et" souligne une continuité dans l'action
ceci dit, vous avez raison dans ce contexte, les "pour" dépendent de "trop peu"


----------



## tomaraya

En tout cas, si j'ai bien compris, on peut reconstituer la phrase comme suit, non?

*j’eus trop peu de volonté aussi pour empêcher... pour ne pas prendre... pour ne pas monter... pour ne pas donner.*


Donc, il a trop peu de volonte pour ne pas donner au cocher l'adresse du caserne, c'est ca?


----------



## Micia93

Ca me semble logique, oui.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonjour,

faut-il répéter le de avant le deuxième élément jointe à la préposition à cause de

p.ex.:

*à cause de* la météo *et *mon humeur, je reste à la maison
*à cause de* la météo *et de* mon humeur, je reste à la maison

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas, je répéterais la préposition.

_à cause *de* la météo et *de* mon humeur…_


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je crois que les locutions prépositives se terminant par _à_ ou par _de_, _grâce à, à cause de, faute de, à force de, compte tenu de, par suite de, sous prétexte de..._ demandent toujours, pour s'appliquer à plusieurs termes, la répétition de _à_ ou de _de_, mais je ne retrouve pas la règle.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Sur la répétition des prépositions, la BDL est assez précise :





> La préposition ne se répète généralement pas [...] devant des compléments qui représentent un ensemble ou qui sont unis par le sens.
> - Elle a fait part de son projet *à* ses amis et connaissances.
> - Ce document est divisé *en* livres, chapitres et paragraphes.


La BDL ne dit rien de particulier sur les locutions prépositives, donc la règle habituelle (la répétition) devrait effectivement s'appliquer.


----------



## DeManchuria

Bonjours,

C'est peut-être une question stupide mais je n'arrive pas à trouver la bonne réponse ailleurs.
Voici ma phrase, et j'hésite sur la répétition de "par". le deuxième "par" est obligatoire ou non? Serait-il plus soutenu si on ajoutait ce deuxième "par"?

"Intéressé depuis longtemps par la traduction et (par) l’interprétation, j’ai envie de développer davadage mes compétences linguistiques pendant la deuxième année à venir."

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Roméo31

bonjour,

Tu peux parfaitement faire l'économie du second "par" :_ Intéressé depuis longtemps par la traduction et  l’interprétation, j'ai...
_


----------



## DeManchuria

merci Roméo, mais si je rajoute le second "par", ce sera plus formel vous semble-t-il? quand il s'agit d'une rédaction sérieuse comme une lettre de motivation, est-ce plus préférable de mettre un deuxième "par"?


----------



## tilt

Je ne pense pas que mettre ou omettre le 2e _par_ change quoi que ce soit à la qualité de la langue.

Tout au plus cela apportera-t-il une légère nuance de sens : supprimer le 2e _par _suggère que tu rassembles _la traduction_ et _l'interprétation_ en un seul centre d'intérêt, alors que le conserver en mentionne deux distincts.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce contexte où les deux termes coordonnés sont étroitement liés, je ne répéterais pas la préposition comme Roméo31.

P.S.: Voir également le début de ce fil avec lequel le vôtre a été fusionné.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne répéterais pas « par » non plus, comme les deux mots sont unis par le sens. Je conseille vivement la BDL (lien au post 26, plus haut). 

Tu peux aussi contourner le problème en écrivant :  _La traduction et l'interprétation m'intéressent depuis longtemps, et j'ai envie...

_
Attention : da*vant*age  (pas davadage)


----------



## maayani

Bonjour,


Je voudrais savoir si on peut dire "Dumplings au poulet,coriandre, et cacahuètes" ou si on doit dire "Dumplings au poulet, *à* *la* coriandre, et *aux* cacahuètes ".
(dans un menu du restaurant)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Dans la mesure où les compléments sont ici de genre et de nombre différents, il est nécessaire de faire précéder chacun de la préposition appropriée : par conséquent, _"au/à la/aux"_ est ici obligatoire.


----------



## Minipooper

Quand on écrit une phrase avec un verbe qui exige DE devant le nom qui le suit, est-ce qu'on répète le DE devant les autres noms dans le reste de la phrase?  Exemple:  Je choisis *de* faire mes devoirs, *de* finir toutes mes tâches ménagères... C'est la norme pour tous les verbes à particule?

Merci en avance!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour moi, les deux sont possibles. Cependant la répétition de l'article me semble plus naturelle et courante.


----------



## Sachandréa

Dans l'exemple que vous citez, il est nécessaire de répéter "de" chaque fois.
Autre exemple:
Je rêve *de* voyager, *de* me marier et *d'*avoir des enfants.


----------



## Maître Capello

Sachandréa said:


> Dans l'exemple que vous citez, il est nécessaire de répéter "de" chaque fois.


Comme Lacuzon, je pense que ce n'est pas obligatoire, mais c'est beaucoup plus courant de le faire, surtout s'il n'y a que deux termes.


----------



## Áskera

Bonjour!

Est-ce qu’il serait juste d’omettre la deuxième préposition dans un complément du nom coordonné par la préposition « et »?

Par exemple: 

Un prophète comme Moïse est promis pour le peuple, et un prophète comme Élie est promis pour le peuple; ce sont les Deux Oliviers, les ministères _*de* Moïse et Élie_.

Ou à l'inverse (d’Élie et Moïse):

Les ministères des Deux Oliviers _*de* Zacharie 4:1-14 et Apocalypse 11:1-14_ sont les ministères _*d’*Élie et Moïse_.

Merci d’avance pour votre aide!


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme dans la plupart des cas, vous avez le choix de répéter ou non la préposition. Dans vos exemples, je préfère ne pas la répéter, Élie et Moïse étant ici considérés ensemble.


----------



## mekman99

Bonsoir
Veuillez m'aider dans cette phrase, dois-je répéter la préposition "de" ou pas?
C'est-à-dire, est-ce que je dois dire:
-....Il est caractérisé par ses principes globaux, parmi lesquels figurent le fait *de* se référer à la loi, *s*’éclairer des conclusions des gens érudits....
ou:
-....Il est caractérisé par ses principes globaux, parmi lesquels figurent le fait *de *se référer à la loi, *de* s’éclairer des conclusions des gens érudits....


Merci d'avance...


----------



## Maître Capello

Quelle est la suite de la phrase ? En particulier, combien y a-t-il de termes coordonnés ?


----------



## mekman99

Maître Capello said:


> Quelle est la suite de la phrase ? En particulier, combien y a-t-il de termes coordonnés ?


Il y a deux autres verbes, refuser, ne pas contredire, donc quatre termes coordonnés en tout.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas, vu le nombre de termes, les deux solutions sont possibles. La différence est surtout une question de style et de rythme de la phrase.


----------



## fdago

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin de votre aide sur la phrase suivante:

1) Il ne parvint pas à tourner la page et se rendre à nouveau dans ...........

Est-il nécessaire de réutiliser la préposition "à" :
2) Il ne parvint pas à tourner la page et à se rendre à nouveau dans ...........

J'ai trouvé des règles à ce sujet, ci-dessous, mais je ne sais pas au final quel est le bon choix. Je souhaiterais utiliser la phrase 1)

*: Les prépositions à, de, en se répètent devant chaque complément.*


c) quand les membres forment un groupe ou une même idée.Il est important *de* bien articuler et prononcer chaque syllabe pour se faire comprendre.


Merci par avance


----------



## Maître Capello

La répétition de la préposition est facultative. Tout dépend du style et du point de vue de l'auteur sur le fait de grouper ou non les éléments coordonnés. Vous pouvez certainement employer la première phrase si c'est celle que vous souhaitez utiliser.


----------



## fdago

Merci encore , c'est simple et précis.


----------



## fandk

Bonjour,

J'ai un doute sur la nécessité de répéter la préposition "dans" quand on veut décrire en détail.  Par exemple, dans cette phrase dessous, doit-on répéter la péposition "dans" à chaque fois ?

"J’ai une expérience professionnelle de nombreuses années *dans* le secrétariat, *dans* la traduction et *dans *la pédagogie."

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

On n'est pas "obligé" de répéter cette préposition dans l'énumération, mais elle permet néanmoins de donner _un effet d'insistance_ si on le souhaite.


----------



## Locape

Je dirais pour ma part 'J'ai une longue expérience professionnelle dans le secrétariat, la traduction et la pédagogie' (ou 'ainsi que la pédagogie', car les deux premiers sont plus facilement liés que le dernier).


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je rejoins Locape : quand il n'y a pas d'ambigüité (ce qui est le cas ici), moins on répète et plus c'est léger, plus c'est léger et plus c'est clair, plus c'est clair et mieux c'est compris.
L'_effet d'insistance_ proposé par Snark ne me semble pas utile ici.


----------



## Armonerse

Bonjour par ici,

Ma question est la suivante : dans une phrase comme « Des lecteurs qui s'inquiètent de l'art, de l'éducation, de la déviance, de la culture, etc. », doit-on répéter le « de » à chaque fois ou faut-il écrire simplement « Des lecteurs qui s'inquiètent de l'art, l'éducation, la déviance, la culture, etc. » ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et bonne soirée !


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

Vous pouvez faire comme vous voulez. Ce qui doit vous guider, c'est le style, le rythme.
La répétition du "de" permet de plus appuyer sur chacun des mots listés. C'est notamment utile à l'oral, dans un discours, pour insister sur chaque mot.


----------

